# "Ele é lindo! E magro como a dona."



## Sutemi

Neste caso "ele" refere-se a um gato (um gatinho, exatamente). O que a pessoa está dizendo?

Como se reformularia as frases que elas (e o comentário) queriam dizer que o gato é lindo e magro e a dona é magra? É muito importante que as frases serão clara para brasileiros de qualquer estado. Não pode ser muito complicado porque precisa ser um comentário que você falaria normalmente.


----------



## Vanda

Está claríssimo para qualquer brasileiro.  O gato é lindo e é magro assim como a dona do gato.


----------



## Sutemi

Vanda said:


> Está claríssimo para qualquer brasileiro.  O gato é lindo e é magro assim como a dona do gato.


Mas a minha namorada recifense me falou que "vc fica na net chamando outras mulheres de linda". Não sou fluente em português. O que posso falar? Tem certeza que não há uma diferença particular para nordestinos? Eu chamei o gato lindo e magro. A dona é magra.


----------



## Vanda

Quer dizer que a dona do gato não é sua namorada? Quando você diz que o gato é lindo e logo em seguida elogia a dona (que é outra mulher),  mesmo que seja a chamando de magra, a namorada logo imagina que você está chamando a dona de linda também. Nem tente entender a cabeça das mulheres ciumentas.


----------



## anaczz

"Lindo e magro como a dona" realmente dá a ideia de que você considera a dona linda e magra. Uma maneira de não deixar margem a dúvidas seria, por exemplo, como a Vanda escreveu: O gato é lindo e/mas é magro como a dona.


----------



## xiskxisk

Eu penso que assim apenas está a dizer que a dona é magra. Para dizer que a dona é linda também seria assim:

Ele é lindo e magro, como a dona!


----------



## Nino83

Lol!
Mas você escreveu ou disse a frase que a sua namorada tá contestando?
Pergunto isso porque na fala não há sinais de pontuação (ou seja, uma mínima variação na intonação pode modificar tudo)!


----------



## machadinho

Eu "se" divirto! Sem contar que, pelo menos no Brasil, chamar alguém de gato ou gata é O Elogio do Flerte.


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> Sem contar que, pelo menos no Brasil, chamar alguém de gato ou gata é O Elogio do Flerte.


Ehm... portanto é melhor não dizer "que gatona/gatão linda/o!", não é?


----------



## machadinho

No aumentativo fica vulgar (no sentido brasileiro do termo).


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> No aumentativo fica vulgar


Estava brincando. 
Parece que o aumentativo muda o sentido do nome dos gatos e de quem se chama Ricardo (em Itália _riccardone_ é aquele que escuta soamente música iper-técnica, não importa se é linda ou feia).


----------



## machadinho

Ricardão no Brasil é coisa bem pior! Ou melhor, dependendo.


----------



## Nino83

Eu sei!


----------



## machadinho

Nino83 said:


> iper-técnica


É hiper. Nino, seu conhecimento do português do Brasil é espantoso!


----------



## Nino83

machadinho said:


> É hiper.


Se não se pronunciar, não escrevo! (brincadeira).


machadinho said:


> Nino, seu conhecimento do português do Brasil é espantoso!


Uma coisa puxa outra (vê The Voice Brasil onde mencionaram Anitta, vai no youtube escutar "Bang", aí há mais paródias do que outro, cai no "Bang do zé Pedro" onde ele diz "Preciso de um boy pra me acompanhar, Pra malhar, Então vem! Não precisa ser um Ricardão"). 
O nome _Ricardo_ deve ter algo de evocativo pelos brasileiros e italianos.


----------



## machadinho

Nino83 said:


> Uma coisa puxa outra (vê The Voice Brasil onde mencionaram Anitta, vai no youtube escutar "Bang", aí há mais paródias do que outro, cai no "Bang do zé Pedro" [...]


Cruz credo, Nino! Que coisa medonha. Vai ler Machado e Guimarães Rosa e, por Zeus, finge que o Brasil é o que estiver ali.


----------



## Nino83

Ahah, eu sei! Os meus artistas brasileiros preferidos são Pixinguinha, Jacob do Bandolim, Jobim, João Gilberto, Gilberto Gil, Djavan, Paulinho Nogueira (a "música" da Anitta não serve para mim  ).


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> No aumentativo fica vulgar


Não acho. Depende da intenção e da entonação pra ficar 'vulgar'. Com amigas mais íntimas às vezes, bem às vezes, as cumprimento como "E aí, gatona! Como cê tá?!" Mas também, dependendo do contexto, pode soar como flerte, claro.


----------



## machadinho

Uai, Gui, e chamar uma amiga sua de gatona não é flertar? Ainda mais com as mais íntimas. Querido, menas ... há espaço de sobra para todos nós no inferno.


----------



## guihenning

Pois não é. Pelo menos não da minha parte 
Engraçada a definição de _riccardone _em italiano. Jamais imaginaria se lesse por aí. Acharia, provavelmente, serem sinônimos como canalha, etc


----------



## Sutemi

anaczz said:


> "Lindo e magro como a dona" realmente dá a ideia de que você considera a dona linda e magra. Uma maneira de não deixar margem a dúvidas seria, por exemplo, como a Vanda escreveu: O gato é lindo e/mas é magro como a dona.



Não sei, mas acho que eu poderia ter problemas com essa frase, porque com "mas" eu não estou dizendo que a dona é apenas magra, mas ao invés, estou dizendo que a dona não é linda (mas feia sim). Seria menos neutro. Não é? Que estou negando a beleza da dona...?

Em qualquer caso, já tenho problemas... A família recifense acha que sou um safado porque escrevi isso


----------



## Nino83

O uso da conjunção "e" é muito forte, é como se você dissesse que a mulher é linda também. 
Você podia escrever "Que gato lindo! Ele é magro como a dona" mas acho que isso não resolvia o "problema". 
É uma questão cultural. Quando você elogia uma sua amiga, por exemplo dizendo que os sapatos ou o casaco dela são lindos, a sua namorada, provavelmente, vai ficar um pouco chateada.


----------



## anaczz

Sutemi said:


> Não sei, mas acho que eu poderia ter problemas com essa frase, porque com "mas" eu não estou dizendo que a dona é apenas magra, mas ao invés, estou dizendo que a dona não é linda (mas feia sim). Seria menos neutro. Não é? Que estou negando a beleza da dona...?


A rigor, se você disser que  "o gato é lindo, mas magro como a dona", além de não dar a entender que a dona seja linda, ainda sugere que a magreza (da dona e do gato) seja um defeito, algo que impeça o gato de ser totalmente bonito (e a dona menos bonita ainda).


----------



## guihenning

A questão é: cuidado com os brasileiros! Nunca vi gente mais ciumenta… 
Talvez uma solução plausível fosse: «_O gato é lindo! E é magro como a dona_"


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Pois não é. Pelo menos não da minha parte


Claro que não.  É o mesmo que chamar um amigo jocosamente de seu filho da puta quando nem a intenção nem o efeito é magoá-lo. Mas, veja, a brincadeira só faz sentido, e só conta como brincadeira, contra um pano de fundo que inclui a prática do insulto, com suas regras e contextos reconhecidos por todos.

O mesmo vale para a sua gatona. Gui, francamente, um cara da terra do Dalton Trevisan! A não ser que você queira posar de não-machista a todo custo e por motivos exteriores à discussão. Reconheça que, mesmo entre amigos, o uso de gatona implica a prática do flerte. E o caso do flerte é ainda pior porque, de certo modo, o flerte é necessariamente uma brincadeira inconsequente, coisa que não se pode dizer sem maiores qualificações de um insulto.


----------

